# Ice Age 3 BluRay review



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

[img]http://img.amazon.ca/images/I/51Y5Q1LzCtL._SL500_AA240_.jpg[/img] *Ice Age 3 Dawn of the Dinosaurs BluRay movie review.*

This is the third movie in this animated series and is very entertaining.
As with most sequels like this you can usually expect it to be not as funny as the first but this one actually surprised me and has a lot to keep a person amused. 

There is lots of action and is full of punchlines and spoofs. Although this movie may seem to be directed at kids it seems that the writers are clearly aiming at an older crowd. Our 2 and 5 year old were actually frightened in several scenes of the movie and I don't think allot of the humor is even good for younger ears to hear. It surprises me that its promoted as a movie for the entire family because of some of the sexual and potty humor that is prominent throughout. Don't get me wrong its very funny and my wife and I laughed many many times. I just don't think younger children should be hearing it.



Video: :3.5stars:
This is a typical animation with lots of detail and as usual the BluRay shows its stuff with sharp clean and vibrant colors. There was no noticeable shuddering during fast pans that some animated movies seem to exhibit and there is good contrast in the darkened scenes.

Audio: :3stars:
DTS MA 7.1
There are more and more movies taking advantage of the full potential of 7.1 channels. There was plenty of use of the surround channels and the mix was clean and dynamic. I would have given it another half a star but there was one thing that bothered me and that was even though there was several times where there was some serious sub channel usage, there were times that I thought there could have been more. One notable exception is the big T-Rex when it put its foot down several times the entire room (and house) shook so I am sure that it was down in the 10Hz range.

Over all this movie is great, humorous and full of drama however it is not the greatest for some of the sexual funnies and parents should be aware of this before letting there children see it as you may find it objectionable.


----------

